
ICE Used Facial Recognition to Mine State Driver’s License Databases - jrochkind1
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/us/politics/ice-drivers-licenses-facial-recognition.html
======
gravy
See discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20377427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20377427)

------
mtgx
I think there was a discussion on Twitter a few weeks back between a flight
passenger and an airline who at first told him he could "opt-out" of the
facial recognition at airports -- only to learn that the airline doesn't
actually scan your face itself for collection, so "opting-out" does nothing.

It's the DHS that has your face scan and they are allowing the airlines to tap
into all of that facial recognition data and then "identify you" at airports
through a _new_ face scan against the DHS data. Your face profile has already
been collected/created by the DHS.

Who knows to what other private companies the government is pimping out your
"biometric identification data."

~~~
mattnewton
It could cut them off from a source of training data though; I haven’t been
able to read what they do with the photos taken at the airport. IIRC the
airline says they do not store them, but not whether they are transferred back
to the government.

------
ipython
We will see no action on reigning in the use of automated facial recognition
until a congressman is caught in a compromising sexual situation thanks to the
use of the technology (and it is made publicly known).

Until that happens, they have no need to fear the misuse of this technology
and we will continue to have our rights eroded under the guise of "keeping
everyone safe."

~~~
Nerdfest
If hackers would target this sort of information when required, I'd be quite
happy. For ISP collecting browsing data for example, grab a few politicians
histories and publish them. Bonus points for doing it through completely legal
means.

------
pjc50
Ingenious. The US has no national ID, so ICE built one by scraping. They
didn't ask the states for consent, because the US has no real privacy law and
also they're ICE.

The politics of immigration have also been a driver for national ID in the UK.
Rather than build an upfront system, laws were passed requiring employers and
landlords to check right to work and right to reside. The system was
privatised as part of the "hostile environment".

Immigration enforcement is a big driver of panopticons, because the public
likes the idea of hunting foreigners and is dismissive of the idea that they
have rights. The only way to truly exclude immigrants from a country is
greater and greater use of "checkpoints", which can increasingly be virtual.
Expect to see more and more ICE cameras popping up to perform the other side
of this facial recognition.

------
ceejayoz
NY recently approved licenses for undocumented immigrants. Seems like this'll
have a major chilling effect on that initiative.

